# copper head pics



## rigsby (Jan 11, 2008)




----------



## hotmanrules (Sep 28, 2012)

nice pics i need a adult male to keep my female happy:2thumb:


----------



## powerpuffruth (Apr 2, 2012)

These are lovely Rigs


----------



## J87 (Nov 26, 2012)

Cute!


----------



## Spuddy (Aug 24, 2009)

Awesome species.


----------



## Herpalist (Jun 17, 2009)

My favorite. Love Copperheads, what locale are these?


----------



## The Wanderer (Sep 14, 2007)

Stunning !!


----------

